# News in << Rewind: August News Briefs from the World of AV and Tech



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here’s a quick look at news from around the home theater and stereo world that you may have missed in the month of August:

*Sony Electronics announced* a new 7.1 channel sound bar speaker system. The system relies on 9 independent drivers,7 discrete amplifiers and can decode Dolby and DTS HD codecs. It’s available now for $1,299 from authorized Sony dealers.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/sony.jpg[/img]*M-GO rolled-out* its streaming movie and TV service on Vizio smart television products. M-GO allows consumers to pay for content (including TV shows and movies) without committing to subscription fees.

*Winegard released* its FlatWave AIR outdoor amplified HD antenna. The small antenna is meant to be mounted outside of homes and pointed at local broadcast towers. It has next-generation dual-band twin-amp technology for better reception and can provide signals for up to four HDTVs.

*Vizio unveiled* three new home theater sound bars. The new bars measure between 29 and 30 inches in length, with one including a wireless subwoofer unit. The three models, priced between $79.99 and $179.99, will be available this September.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/psa.png[/img]*LG Electronics began delivering* OLED HDTVs to consumers in the United States, including its edgy 55-inch Curved design.

*Beats by Dr. Dre Studio Over-Ear Headphones released* two limited edition customized headphones to help RadioShack introduce three concept stores in New York City. The headphones are designed as tributes to the Statue of Liberty and New York taxicabs. They are only available for purchase at RadioShack's New York concept store locations.

*TWICE magazine reported* that Samsung and Sony have both slashed prices on 4K televisions by $1,000 and more. LG has given indications that it will follow suit.

*Onkyo introduced* the CS-255, a mini sound system designed to deliver big stereo performance. The system features loads of connectivity options for ease of source playback. The CS-255 is on sale now for $299.

*Vizio debuted* its 80 inch Razor LED 3D SmartTV to headline its M-Series collection. It features an ultra thin bezel and Smart Dimming technology for improved contrast. It’s available now for $3,999.00 at authorized retailers.

*JD Power proclaimed* Vizio to be the brand with the highest customer satisfaction for HDTVs less than 50 inches in size. Vizio currently commands 30% of the market for sellers of HDTVs of 60 inches or less.

*Power Sound Audio said* it is awaiting shipments of drivers for it’s new Triax subwoofer model. The first shipments of completed Triax subwoofers should be made to customers in late September.

*Redbox announced * that its Redbox Instant Application became available for download to users of Roku 3, Roku 2, and Roku LT players and the Roku Streaming Sticks. Redbox Instant offers access to 5,500 movies for $8.00 a month with four free rentals from Redbox physical locations ($9.00 a month gives users access to Blu-ray discs).

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/tivo.jpg[/img]*TIVO launched* it ROAMIO DVR set-top boxes. The base model allows for recording four shows simultaneously while its Roamio Plus box can record six. Roamio Plus requires a digital cable subscription, antenna users need not aply.

and 

*Peel announced* has surpassed 25 million registered users for its Android and iOS based universal remote control. The App allows users to preview content, send and received TV recommendations, and receive notifications about favorite shows. Peels projects 50 million users by year-end.




_Image Credits: Sony, Power Sound Audio, Tivo_


----------

